# Have you had success trading you HGVC into Disney



## Panina (Feb 10, 2018)

Have you had success trading you HGVC into Disney?  If yes, can you let me know which week you got.

I am trying to change my portfolio.  I own a couple of HGVC weeks.  One I really don’t need and was deciding whether to gift it.  If I have a descent chance of trading into any Disney in Orlando I would keep it.  Even with the maintenance fee, trade fee, and resort fee it would still be cheaper then buying a Disney week at my age.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 11, 2018)

It’s not as many as it once was, but you can successfully trade HGVC into DVC. It’s mainly one bedrooms at Saratoga Springs.

I haven’t booked DVC in a while so take a look at the Sightings forum. There’s a sticky thread for Disney. Just try to be flexible with your dates and avoid holidays. The last time I saw availability online was Wednesday. See sighting links below. I first sighted them online using WorldMark but saw even more availability via HGVC since we have access to both RCI WEEKS and RCI POINTS inventory.
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...sneys-saratoga-springs-resort-and-spa.269379/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rci-points-dvc-ssr-6-22-to-8-12.269358/

I suggest you setup an ongoing request for a one bedroom and list all possible DVC Orlando resorts. But check online as well, since ongoing requests are against RCI WEEKS inventory only.

_NOTE: There is an existing private agreement between Wyndham and Disney that allows Disney to give inventory directly to Wyndham Vacation owners and I’m assuming vice versa. This inventory is separate and not part of RCI’s Deposit Inventory. Wyndham’s RCI members are having their ongoing search requests fulfilled through this exclusive pool of Disney inventory. So sightings posted by Wyndham owners might not be available via HGVC’s RCI web portal._


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 11, 2018)

It's been hit or miss -- without doing an OGS.*
I use a list of DVC ID's to look for all of 'em as a group.
Occasionally, one or two pop up.

_*An OGS would be more effective, but the weeks I can
actually book are sporadic due to my DW's social calendar.
._


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 11, 2018)

We have had OGS for Disney Properties for several years for FLA and CA Disney and have never had a match. Our filter was during holiday periods and summer so that is probably why.


----------



## Janann (Feb 11, 2018)

One bedroom Saratoga Springs units are pretty easy to get.  If you check online a couple times a day for around two weeks you will certainly see one or more units.  As previously mentioned, for best results, use a very broad ongoing search.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 11, 2018)

I am curious. What do you get by staying at a Disney Saratoga Springs or Key West vs. simply staying at an HGVC property?  Are they that much nicer?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 11, 2018)

You can book FP's at 60 days out instead of 30.
You can use their busses, instead of driving+parking.
You can also use your Magic Band to buy stuff. Woo Hoo!
You get early admission to one of the parks.
Also, you get the cachet of saying, "I'm staying _in_ a Disney resort."
-- _which puts you one cut above the unwashed masses.

._


----------



## Panina (Feb 11, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am curious. What do you get by staying at a Disney Saratoga Springs or Key West vs. simply staying at an HGVC property?  Are they that much nicer?


Talent312 listed some of the perks.  In addition walking distant to main area, with restaurants, spa, great gym, store, community center, game room, activities, staff that bends over, parking included at all parks if you use your car.

Most of all is the feel, the ease and convenience of being on property.

Best way I can explain in comparison, if you go to Key West , Florida (not disneys key west but south Floridas) and stay in the new town section it’s very nice but stay once in the the old town section of Key West and you known the difference, your in the middle of town, and have the best of everything with no hassles.


----------



## Janann (Feb 11, 2018)

@Panina     I think @CalGalTraveler is talking about Disney World's Old Key West Resort, not Key West the city.

We love to stay at a Disney Resort for the early booking of Fast Passes and early park admission.  I'm a hard-core Disney planner, and to me it is worth the extra effort and expense to stay at a Disney resort.


----------



## Panina (Feb 11, 2018)

Janann said:


> @Panina     I think @CalGalTraveler is talking about Disney World's Old Key West Resort, not Key West the city.
> 
> We love to stay at a Disney Resort for the early booking of Fast Passes and early park admission.  I'm a hard-core Disney planner, and to me it is worth the extra effort and expense to stay at a Disney resort.


I realized that it was old key west in Disney but was trying to use old key west in south florida to explain the feel. I edited my response for clarity. Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 11, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have had OGS for Disney Properties for several years for FLA and CA Disney and have never had a match. Our filter was during holiday periods and summer so that is probably why.



You can forget DVC in CA. It's the smallest DVC resorts with only 48 total units.
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian opened in 2009 and I was lucky to see a one bedroom online in RCI back in 2011 (link) but as far as I know nothing has been sighted in years. Lol, I should have booked it back in 2011. 

Summer dates are available for exchange in Orlando (see links in earlier post). Search online and make sure your OGS has the following:
(1) Requested Unit Size: one bedroom (Two bedrooms haven't been sighted in years; If you need a two bedroom then booked HGVC)
(2) Include all possible summer dates (Instead of just one or two dates)
(3) Include Saratoga Springs resort code (Ideally I would list all Orlando DVC resorts but Saratoga Springs is the largest DVC with the most availability (link))

Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort (#DV09)
Villas at Grand Floridian (DV12)
Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas (#DV01)
Disney's Beach Club Villas (#DV02)
Disney's Boardwalk Villas (#DV03)
Disney's Old Key West Resort (#DV05)
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa (#DV06)
The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge (#DV08)

Good Luck


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 12, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> You can book FP's at 60 days out instead of 30.
> You can use their busses, instead of driving+parking.
> You can also use your Magic Band to buy stuff. Woo Hoo!
> You get early admission to one of the parks.
> ...


Just had to mention... We used our magic bands last week and did not stay at a Disney resort. It is not needed to use the bands.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 12, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Just had to mention... We used our magic bands last week and did not stay at a Disney resort. It is not needed to use the bands.



I meant that you could use 'em to charge stuff to your room.
Apparently, you'd need a room to do that.


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 12, 2018)

To me staying onsite is the best solution if you go to Disney. You get all the mentioned perks and get to stay at a great themed resort. On another node you get to live in the Disney “bubble” and nothing beats that 

I own both DVC and hgvc and I’d stay at DVC any day if I’m going to the parks. 

I tried last year and stayed at Tuscany but it was just too cumbersome getting to and from the parks.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 12, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Summer dates are available for exchange in Orlando (see links in earlier post). Search online and make sure your OGS has the following:
> (1) Requested Unit Size: one bedroom (Two bedrooms haven't been sighted in years; If you need a two bedroom then booked HGVC)
> (2) Include all possible summer dates (Instead of just one or two dates)
> (3) Include Saratoga Springs resort code (Ideally I would list all Orlando DVC resorts but Saratoga Springs is the largest DVC with the most availability (link))



Ideally, if you can set up two ongoing searches set up one with just Saratoga Springs (along with Old Key West, if you prefer), and a second with all of the other Orlando DVCs (assuming you would prefer those to SSR and/or OKW, which many do). Then in the unlikely event another resort is deposited for your dates you have a chance of snagging it, while still having a backup search that will catch a much more likely SSR deposit. I know not everyone has two deposits to search with, but this method is easy through the Wyndham portal (I can't speak for any other points-based portals).


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 12, 2018)

Hgvc owners can setup multiple searches without a deposit.

*For those who are not familiar with DVC resorts....*
Don’t worry. There is nothing wrong with Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) and Spa. I’ve enjoyed my stays at SSR and so have many others (see links below).

_“__SSR Lovers and Owners Part 3” thread_
https://www.disboards.com/threads/ssr-lovers-and-owners-part-3.3303265/​
SSR 3D Tour of the one bedroom
https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=hBSpn8jG75n​
SSR swimming pool areas





SSR Video Tour




​*Some folks like the feeling of offsite timeshares *so they prefer Saratoga Springs and Old Key West. These standalone DVC resorts are not attached to a Disney Deluxe Hotel. They feel like most offsite timeshares (a large condo development with pools, activities and easy access to parking near your building) away from the hustle and bustle but with all of the Disney touches. See Resort maps for Old Key West & Saratoga Springs

Saratoga Springs and Old Key West have a walkway and ferry service to Disney Springs.
Saratoga Springs is the largest DVC resort.
Old Key West is the oldest resort but has the largest size villas
*Some folks like the feeling of being in a hotel *so they prefer DVC villas that are located on the same grounds as a Disney Deluxe Hotel. As a result they have access to the Disney Deluxe Hotel amenities (such as elaborate themed Deluxe Hotel lobbies, signature dining, character dining, main hotel pool, hotel resort activities, etc).

Beach Club and Boardwalk have a walkway and ferry service to EPCOT and the STUDIOS.
Beach Club has access to the only Disney Deluxe Resort that offers a lazy river and large water play area (Stormalong Bay)
Wilderness Lodge has ferry service to Magic Kingdom
Bay Lake Tower has a walkway to Magic Kingdom and nearby monorail service to Magic Kingdom and EPCOT.
Animal Kingdom Resorts include rooms with savanna view where you can see animals right outside your window
You can find additional photos and videos of all DVC resorts at https://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-resorts.asp


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 12, 2018)

I was doing some research last night as I would like to try trading into DVC myself in a few years when the kids are older. I noticed that there are at least two different ways to book DVC through RCI and was wondering if one had priority over the other. I will explain. you can do an ongoing search through the regular RCI portal on the HGVC website and/or if you are an elite premiere member and have access to the "registry collection" you can also do an ongoing search through that portal for the same DVC properties. So my question is: Does the registry collection request have priority over the regular RCI request? Is it first to request, first to get regardless of which portal you use or is this a "perk" for being elite premiere?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 13, 2018)

It would seem to me that the only "priority" is being the first to book.
As the expression goes: "The early bird catches the worm."

Doing a random search just now, I saw 9 weeks available at SSR.
But they're mostly Summer and I have previous commitments. 
.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 13, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Don’t worry. There is nothing wrong with Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) and Spa.



I didn't mean to imply that. It's just that there's been such a lack of variety in the DVC deposits lately, it's nice to try to expand one's options if at all possible. We stayed at SSR last year and we're staying again this year. But we've also had the opportunity to stay at several other DVC resorts via RCI as recently as 2016, and we do like to change things up when we can.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 13, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> I was doing some research last night as I would like to try trading into DVC myself in a few years when the kids are older. I noticed that there are at least two different ways to book DVC through RCI and was wondering if one had priority over the other. I will explain. you can do an ongoing search through the regular RCI portal on the HGVC website and/or if you are an elite premiere member and have access to the "registry collection" you can also do an ongoing search through that portal for the same DVC properties. So my question is: Does the registry collection request have priority over the regular RCI request? Is it first to request, first to get regardless of which portal you use or is this a "perk" for being elite premiere?



RCI has three different exchange programs
(1) RCI WEEKS
(2) RCI POINTS
(3) REGISTRY COLLECTION - https://www.theregistrycollection.com/destination

Sadly, there’s not a lot of info on TUG regarding the Registry Collection but here’s what I know.

The Registry Collection has their own separate exchange requirements along with higher membership and exchange fees. https://www.theregistrycollection.com/information/exchange_grid

Some resorts participate in one, two or all three programs. And exchange deposits are made into their individual programs.

For example HGVC and DVC participates in all three programs.
HGVC only allows a subset of Elite members access to the Registry Collection but DVC provides all members with access to the Registry Collection. And as a DVC owners, I can tell you that there is a significantly higher point requirement associated with RCI Registry Collection resorts.

Sorry, I’m not a HGVC Elite member so I can’t tell you how HGVC handles the Registry Collection. But I would definitely find out from HGVC what the point requirement for Registry Collection exchanges and Registry Collection exchange fee cost.

The Registry Collection provides their members with access to RCI WEEKS and RCI POINTS inventory. The Registry Collection refers to these RCI resorts as Signature Selection Resorts but sorry I don’t know how Registry Collection members gain access to these resorts.


Here’s the HGVC point requirements for RCI WEEKS and RCI POINTS exchanges

*Number of ClubPoints Required for RCI exchanges*




_NOTE: Some areas are Red Season only year round (such as Hawaii, Florida, Nevada) while other areas support all three seasons (such as the Michigan, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Montana, Tennessee) _​


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 13, 2018)

According to the HGVC website the registry collection looks to be just over twice as many points for the same unit size. This is why I was wondering if they had priority for bookings. They are essentially paying more for the same product. To 13000 points for a 3 BR at Disney doesn’t seem so bad seeing as I’m paying 12600 for a 2BR at the grand waikikian. It’s worth the extra points if I can get the reservation I want at the resort I want.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Feb 13, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am curious. What do you get by staying at a Disney Saratoga Springs or Key West vs. simply staying at an HGVC property?  Are they that much nicer?


You could also get a Throwaway room: https://www.disboards.com/threads/throwaway-room-update.3539209/


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 13, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> According to the HGVC website the registry collection looks to be just over twice as many points for the same unit size. This is why I was wondering if they had priority for bookings. They are essentially paying more for the same product. To 13000 points for a 3 BR at Disney doesn’t seem so bad seeing as I’m paying 12600 for a 2BR at the grand waikikian. It’s worth the extra points if I can get the reservation I want at the resort I want.



Registry Collection is targeted at the luxury resort market - http://rciaffiliates.com/north-amer...unparalleled-exchange/the-registry-collection

JMHO.. I would be surprised with the Registry Collection has priority booking for RCI resorts. I think the Registry Collection just offers a higher point structure. However if Disney can somehow designate their DVC deposits for exclusive use in the Registry Collection, I could see them depositing a two or three bedroom with the Registry Collection. I guess it doesn’t hurt to setup an ongoing search request (OGS) via the Registry Collection to see if the Registry Collection is getting larger DVC rooms since they’re no longer available via RCI WEEKS and RCI POINTS.

But 13,000 is a lot of HGVC points. I just couldn’t do. Too rich for my blood.
Lol, maybe because I used to exchange into DVC two and three bedrooms via RCI at a much lower cost however those days are gone. And for 13,000 HGVC Points, I can get two weeks in a three bedroom at any destination via RCI and plus have left over HGVC Points.

Lol, but I also have a hard time swallowing 12,600 Points for a two bedroom at the Grand Waikikian.

Good Luck


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 14, 2018)

I can’t say if DVC deposits 1,2 or 3 bedrooms in the registry collection but I know for a fact that hgvc deposits 2br at hgvc elara and trump in the registry collection. 

Now the 2br at elara has also been available for regular RCI members but not the 2br at Trump. Both of these require iirc approx 500 DVC points. That’s either $3,000 in annual dues or $9,000 on the rental marked. Idk if the 2br at the registry vs regular 2br at the RCI is the same units or if the registry has access to 2br penthouse at the Elara which the regular RCI do not.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 14, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I can’t say if DVC deposits 1,2 or 3 bedrooms in the registry collection but I know for a fact that hgvc deposits 2br at hgvc elara and trump in the registry collection.



Thanks for sharing.

Yes, those two are core members of the Registry Collection (not listed under the Signature Selection Resorts like DVC). They would be depositing into the Registry Collection.
https://www.traveldailynews.com/pos...-vacations-club-properties-in-las-vegas-65681

Registry Collection website has three HGVC resorts listed under their collection.

HGVC Elara - https://www.theregistrycollection.com/resort/DA20
HGVC Trump - https://www.theregistrycollection.com/resort/DA21
Penthouses at HGVC Grand Waikikian - https://www.theregistrycollection.com/resort/DG28
Cyberc, the Penthouses that you previously saw via your DVC account was under the Registry Collection? https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/penthouses-at-grand-waikikian.260857/

FYI... Here’s a link to the Registry Collection latest Disclosure Guide - https://www.theregistrycollection.com/information/disclosure_guide


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 14, 2018)

One more thing that wasn’t mentioned in this thread....

Disney collects a separate $190 Mandatory Fee at Checkin.
https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DV06

Total cost = 3400 HGVC Points (for a one bdrm) + $239 RCI Exchange Fee + $190 Disney’s Mandatory Fee


----------



## Panina (Feb 14, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> One more thing that wasn’t mentioned in this thread....
> 
> Disney collects a separate $190 Mandatory Fee at Checkin.
> https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DV06
> ...


Yes, but still alot cheaper then buying dvc if you have a hgvc and can trade that hgvc for dvc.


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 14, 2018)

Panina said:


> Yes, but still alot cheaper then buying dvc if you have a hgvc and can trade that hgvc for dvc.



That’s only if you are satisfied with Saratoga springs and occasionally old key west. Those wanting any other DVC resort needs to either rent or buy DVC.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm confused on Elara. I'm just realizing that RCI has a registry collection. I see that some of the HICV sig units are in this collection. What would one have to own at Elara to stay in a registry unit? And to trade into DVC?


----------



## GT75 (Feb 26, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> What would one have to own at Elara to stay in a registry unit? And to trade into DVC?



Elite Premier allows use of the Registry Collection


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 26, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Elite Premier allows use of the Registry Collection


What does it take to be elite primers?


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 27, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> What does it take to be elite primers?


A lot of HGVC points purchased from HGVC. although some managed to get their points resale before HGVC changed the rules to not allow that to count towards Elite status.

Elite - 14000 points/year
Elite Plus - 24000 points/year
Elite Premiere - 34000 points/year


----------



## hurnik (Mar 5, 2018)

A few questions to pile on to the thread:
1)  If I login to HGVC and then link to RCI account, and to just a Directory Listing, it appears that Saratoga Springs for DVC can ONLY be had for either 3 nights or 4 nights if using weeks (SEZZ and SDZZ codes)?
2)  The DV06 code is for POINTS only (which means no OGS)?
3)  Only 1 BR units?  I couldn't find out that info on the RCI website (it would be nice to know ahead of time that you can only get 1 BR units)
4)  Even though there's lots of choices listed, it seems you can only ever get into Saratoga Springs and once in a blue moon, Old Key West?  None of the others are actually available?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 7, 2018)

1)  If I login to HGVC and then link to RCI account, and to just a Directory Listing, it appears that Saratoga Springs for DVC can ONLY be had for either 3 nights or 4 nights if using weeks (SEZZ and SDZZ codes)?
2)  The DV06 code is for POINTS only (which means no OGS)?

No, the RCI DV06 is used for RCI POINTS and RCI WEEKS inventory.
_Note: SEZZ and SDZZ have been rarely sighted. You can use the search function to find all previous TUG sightings in the Sightings Forum._

3)  Only 1 BR units?  I couldn't find out that info on the RCI website (it would be nice to know ahead of time that you can only get 1 BR units)
4)  Even though there's lots of choices listed, it seems you can only ever get into Saratoga Springs and once in a blue moon, Old Key West?  None of the others are actually available?

The RCI directory is just a catalog. It provides a complete list of all member resorts and information pertaining to each resort (unit sizes, fees, etc). 

Exchange inventory is based on deposits which can change from time to time. As stated earlier in this thread, only one bedrooms have been sighted.

For example, HGVC resorts are listed in the RCI Directory but not all resorts and weeks are deposited. That’s one of the main differences of choosing to be an exchanger vs a owner. As an exchanger, you have to be willing to take whatever is deposited (whatever resort, unit sizes and/or dates that become available). Having the flexibility to pick and choose where you want to stay and when you want to stay is an owner benefit (also a renter benefit too). Ownership definitely has its privileges.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 7, 2018)

Several years ago, I brought a small DVC points package .. before the stink stunked the re-sale owners at DVC. It could also show you a road map on how to enjoy a DVC stays now.

Do the ongoing RCI searches but for really special times ... use 3 years of DVC points to GET a specific time or event FOR SURE. My 90 AKV points become 270 AKV points for that trip every 3 years ... and you better believe I WANT to stay at my Home Resort at DVC and with a better (costs more points) savanna view. Or stay offsite at another area resort (aka Bonnet Creek).


----------



## mj2vacation (Mar 7, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> _NOTE: There is an existing private agreement between Wyndham and Disney that allows Disney to give inventory directly to Wyndham Vacation owners and I’m assuming vice versa. This inventory is separate and not part of RCI’s Deposit Inventory. Wyndham’s RCI members are having their ongoing search requests fulfilled through this exclusive pool of Disney inventory. So sightings posted by Wyndham owners might not be available via HGVC’s RCI web portal._



Where is this information from?  First I have heard, and been involved with DVC for a long time.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2018)

mj2vacation said:


> Where is this information from?  First I have heard, and been involved with DVC for a long time.



Yeah I’m assuming there are lots of things from an exchange company perspective that we’re just not privy to. 

Here’s the short version of the long story

Two years ago, I thought I had definite proof of a RCI System issue (older HGVC searches were not being fulfilled). So I took my ironclad case (which included RCI emails with their original date of request from both HGVC and Wyndham owners) to a HGVC Senior Director, who has helped me out in the past, in order to get this resolved once and for all. Well, the investigation into the issue lead us down this path. That’s when I was told directly from RCI about this arrangement.

Honestly, I wasn’t happy but I also wasn’t surprised. Especially based on the online RCI availability I’ve seen using my DVC web-portal for RCI vs what I can see with my WorldMark and HGVC timeshares. RCI definitely seems to be bending over backwards to keep Disney happy.


----------



## mj2vacation (Mar 8, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Yeah I’m assuming there are lots of things from an exchange company perspective that we’re just not privy to.
> 
> Here’s the short version of the long story
> 
> ...



RCI will do anything that they can to get any DVC inventory that they can.  DVC Members did not have to pay exchange fees for the last two years.  Why?  RCI makes money on those exchanges, and not enough DVC Members use RCI. It’s typically a bad deal. I can rent my points for $17 each.  Does not make sense to exchange with RCI.


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 10, 2018)

mj2vacation said:


> RCI will do anything that they can to get any DVC inventory that they can.  DVC Members did not have to pay exchange fees for the last two years.  Why?  RCI makes money on those exchanges, and not enough DVC Members use RCI. It’s typically a bad deal. I can rent my points for $17 each.  Does not make sense to exchange with RCI.



If Dvc and Rci on the other hand lowered the point requirements required by DVC owners then maybe it would be worth it to exchange into RCI. 

Right now DVC owners pay 150 points for a studio those points would rent for minimum $2500 points. 

By lowering the points I think more dvc’ers would use RCI and therefor RCI would make more money and receive more deposits.


----------



## mj2vacation (Mar 15, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Right now DVC owners pay 150 points for a studio those points would rent for minimum $2500 points.
> 
> By lowering the points I think more dvc’ers would use RCI and therefor RCI would make more money and receive more deposits.



For Gold Crown, It is 130 for a studio, 150 for a one bedroom, and 260 for a two bedroom. 

Subtract about 20 points a week for non GC. 

Not bad for gc if you can go somewhere nice that has high rental rates. Most cases, however, it’s a downgrade.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 15, 2018)

Disney is now charging $24 a day for parking so better get it clarified if exchangers are going to be charged the parking fee.


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 15, 2018)

littlestar said:


> Disney is now charging $24 a day for parking so better get it clarified if exchangers are going to be charged the parking fee.


My guesstimate is that everyone pays except DVC members.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Mar 15, 2018)

*Overnight Self-Parking*

Effective for reservations made March 21, 2018 and thereafter, standard overnight self-parking is available to registered Guests for a fee that will be applied to their hotel folio upon check-out. All parking fees include applicable tax.
Standard Overnight Parking charges per Resort Category:

Disney Value Resorts: $13 per night
Disney Moderate Resorts: $19 per night
Disney Deluxe and Deluxe Villa Resorts: $24 per night
Complimentary standard parking is available to Guests staying at the Campsites at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort. Each campsite provides parking space for one (1) motorized vehicle.

*Valet Parking *
Valet Parking is available at select Disney Deluxe Resorts and Disney Deluxe Villas for $33 per night (sales tax included).

*Guests with Disabilities* 
Designated parking areas are available throughout Walt Disney World Resort for Guests with disabilities. A valid disability parking permit is required. 
Learn more about services for Guests with disabilities. 

*Disney Vacation Club Members* 
Members will not be charged for standard overnight self-parking when staying at a DVC Deluxe Villa, regardless of whether they use vacation points or another form of payment. Members also will not be charged to park when using vacation points to stay at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> Several years ago, I brought a small DVC points package .. *before the stink stunked the re-sale owners at DVC*. It could also show you a road map on how to enjoy a DVC stays now.
> 
> Do the ongoing RCI searches but for really special times ... use 3 years of DVC points to GET a specific time or event FOR SURE. My 90 AKV points become 270 AKV points for that trip every 3 years ... and you better believe I WANT to stay at my Home Resort at DVC and with a better (costs more points) savanna view. Or stay offsite at another area resort (aka Bonnet Creek).


Do you mean before the extra perks were taken away? That hasn't affected the market at all. The cost per point has only gone up, and there are never enough points around for people hoping to buy them on the resale market. I don't know what you paid for your AKV points but I would venture that they are worth more right now.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 15, 2018)

We still don't know whether inbound DVC exchanges through RCI will be charged a parking fee.   Maybe someone with a recent confirmation will be able to tell us.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2018)

MikeinSoCal said:


> *Overnight Self-Parking*
> 
> Effective for reservations made March 21, 2018 and thereafter, standard overnight self-parking is available to registered Guests for a fee that will be applied to their hotel folio upon check-out. All parking fees include applicable tax.
> Standard Overnight Parking charges per Resort Category:
> ...



Wow that will drive a lot of people to use Disney's Magical Express Bus Service (and it will surely hurt the car rental market in MCO). I am very glad they didn't tie this new parking fee to non-developer points purchased after the deadline.  Could that be on the horizon? I hope not!


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2018)

If I use my RCI points to stay at Saratoga Springs in a one bedroom--I would have to pay the parking fee.

If I use my Vacation Club points to reserve a studio for those same nights I won't need to pay to park my car.

If I add the DVC studio to the one bedroom (RCI points reservation) I will have a two bedroom lockoff and parking will be included. Just something to think about


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 15, 2018)

littlestar said:


> We still don't know whether inbound DVC exchanges through RCI will be charged a parking fee.



My reading is that we will be... Deluxe Villas = DVC Resorts.
See Icydog's post above.  Only members will be exempt.

This will end my OGS for DVC.

.


----------



## tk25 (Mar 16, 2018)

Its very easy to drive to Disney Springs from very close HGVC properties and park your car in their free ramp and take any of the free disney buses anywhere on Disney property or even ride on free boats to and from Disney Springs to Old Key West and several other of their lodging resorts.  Disney Springs is Disney main transportation hub - all free.  e.g. from Tuscany takes 5-10' to drive there.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 16, 2018)

tk25 said:


> Its very easy to drive to Disney Springs from very close HGVC properties and park your car in their free ramp and take any of the free disney buses anywhere on Disney property or even ride on free boats to and from Disney Springs to Old Key West and several other of their lodging resorts.  Disney Springs is Disney main transportation hub - all free.  e.g. from Tuscany takes 5-10' to drive there.



Just remember that there are no buses directly from Disney Springs to the theme parks (would require changing buses at a resort), and the buses from the parks to Disney Springs don't start until 4pm.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 16, 2018)

I've seen many DVC units in RCI probably because we have access to weeks and points 
as opposed to my other ownerships.
I own DVC and SSR is one of my home resorts so I don't need to trade in there much.
I have gotten a Vero DVC unit in the past.  
Haven't tried for that in a while so not sure if those are still popping up.  

Nothing wrong with SSR except that the studio portion of the 2 bedrooms gets abused
because of the 5 people occupancy and their popularity for points renters.
SSR is getting a refurb soon so hopefully it will improve.  

I personally only stay at AKV, Poly, Wilderness, Boardwalk and Grand FL these days.
I could points stretch at OKW and it's a nice place but I prefer the theming of the 
other resorts and only stay on-site if I am doing 100% Disney stuff.
Otherwise I prefer to exchange into a Marriott, Hilton, Starwood, BG or Bonnet Creek.  
So many great options in Orlando with bigger units if you are doing anything
other than a Disney trip.


----------



## elleny76 (Jun 5, 2018)

I am logged in HGVC_RCI and I don't see anything available for SSR. Am I doing something wrong? How do you see several days for booking in SSR? thanks


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 5, 2018)

elleny76 said:


> I am logged in HGVC_RCI and I don't see anything available for SSR. Am I doing something wrong? How do you see several days for booking in SSR? thanks


What you see online in RCI is the "left-overs", so popular resorts like Disney rarely have any weeks online.  Your best bet is to put in an Ongoing Search (OGS) in RCI, then you will be placed in a queue for when Disney deposits are made.  You should put in your request at least a year out for best results.

Kurt


----------



## elleny76 (Jun 5, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> What you see online in RCI is the "left-overs", so popular resorts like Disney rarely have any weeks online.  Your best bet is to put in an Ongoing Search (OGS) in RCI, then you will be placed in a queue for when Disney deposits are made.  You should put in your request at least a year out for best results.
> 
> Kurt


Thanks.. I did the OGS at 11 months and nothing. This is for WDW any resort is fine by me. I called RCI and they said to me that DVC release some rooms betw 4-5 months before the date of the OGS. (?) Still waiting.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 5, 2018)

elleny76 said:


> Thanks.. I did the OGS at 11 months and nothing. This is for WDW any resort is fine by me. I called RCI and they said to me that DVC release some rooms betw 4-5 months before the date of the OGS. (?) Still waiting.



Keep in mind that WDW rooms are in high demand. Your OGS is basically in a queue. Even if your desired date becomes available, it doesn’t mean you’re next in the queue to receive it. Some folks have OGS over a year old.

Is SSR (RCI code DV06) one of the resorts listed in your OGS?
Is your OGS for a one bedroom?
Does your OGS include a broad date range (versus a very restricted date range)?
Are you looking online as well (OGS is only against RCI WEEKS Inventory)?

Also for only $15 you can become a TUG Member (instead of a guest). Not only would you gain  access to the TUG Sightings board where you can see what has been sighted in RCI recently and in the past but you will also be contributing to the support of TUG.
https://saas.shopsite.com/tug2/tugsecurepayment.html


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 5, 2018)

I have RCI codes for all DVC resorts at WDW. I once did an OGS for each.
However, with the new parking fee, I'd almost rather stay off-campus... almost.
.


----------



## Azdro716 (Jun 6, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Keep in mind that WDW rooms are in high demand. Your OGS is basically in a queue. Even if your desired date becomes available, it doesn’t mean you’re next in the queue to receive it. Some folks have OGS over a year old.
> 
> Is SSR (RCI code DV06) one of the resorts listed in your OGS?
> Is your OGS for a one bedroom?
> ...




I am a member of tug, where is this sightings site located?  And in general what is it for?


----------



## toontoy (Jun 6, 2018)

I had an ongoing search and it pulled a couple of results, I was picky with the week and ended up finding it in points. If you have a broad search though you should be able to find it. I was only seeing the SSR resort though none of the others have popped up in my 2 year search.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 6, 2018)

Azdro716 said:


> I am a member of tug, where is this sightings site located?  And in general what is it for?


https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/sightings-distressed.3/


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 6, 2018)

Azdro716 said:


> I am a member of tug, where is this sightings site located?  And in general what is it for?


You are still listed as a guest.  If you paid your membership fee, you need to complete the registration so you will be listed as a member before you can access the sightings.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 6, 2018)

icydog said:


> Do you mean before the extra perks were taken away? That hasn't affected the market at all. The cost per point has only gone up, and there are never enough points around for people hoping to buy them on the resale market. I don't know what you paid for your AKV points but I would venture that they are worth more right now.


For the life of me the economics on dvc points on resale market still make no sense.. 

The contracts are half used up and every year becomes a year closer to rtu end date yet somehow the price goes up every year.. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre (Jun 6, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> For the life of me the economics on dvc points on resale market still make no sense..
> 
> The contracts are half used up and every year becomes a year closer to rtu end date yet somehow the price goes up every year..
> 
> ...



That's why I just bought direct from Disney.
The price differential wasn't that big when I bought and Disney gave me an extra
years points and a cash rebate incentive with free closing costs and financing
options that did not appear on my credit report.  
I think that's why so many just buy direct.

I bought my last contract from Disney for $140 and now they've raised the price
of the same points to $225.  They always offer members an incentive to add-on.
This is the first time I've done the add-on because I knew I wanted Poly when
they offered it.  It's been a resort near and dear to my heart since I was a kid
so I vowed to buy it if it became available and it did!


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 7, 2018)

chriskre said:


> That's why I just bought direct from Disney.
> The price differential wasn't that big when I bought and Disney gave me an extra
> years points and a cash rebate incentive with free closing costs and financing
> options that did not appear on my credit report.
> ...


Even that doesn't make sense. 

At this point, every year equals about a 4 percent loss in value (1 out of 25 years) , yet the price goes up 3 to 5 percent.. that is a net 7 to 9 percent increase in price.. 

Retail or resale inflation isn't close to that high. . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 7, 2018)

Hmmm.. this is a thread on exchanging into DVC. 
Please start the purchase debate on another thread in the TUG DVC forum.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 7, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Hmmm.. this is a thread on exchanging into DVC.
> Please start the purchase debate on another thread in the TUG DVC forum.



Sorry I get off topic quite easily these days.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 7, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Hmmm.. this is a thread on exchanging into DVC.
> Please start the purchase debate on another thread in the TUG DVC forum.


Well.. on topic.  I put in an ogs via hgvc portal in December.  Wide open for 2 years, all dvc resorts in orlando except ssr and okw... 

So far.. nothing.. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre (Jun 7, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> Well.. on topic.  I put in an ogs via hgvc portal in December.  Wide open for 2 years, all dvc resorts in orlando except ssr and okw...
> 
> So far.. nothing..
> 
> ...



You gotta add OKW and SSR if you want Disney these days.
Seems they are only depositing 1 bedrooms too so if you 
don't have those I doubt you're gonna match.  
Seems the free wheeling DVC days are over.
Personally I'm fine with that.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 7, 2018)

I get that.  Dw and I would rather stay at hgvc orlando than ssr or okw... the only way it makes sense it to get something that will provide a special experience. . E.g. walking from resort to park or waking up and seeing animals from balcony. . Otherwise for the exchange fee, parking,  and the inbound fee.. the economics don't make sense.  





chriskre said:


> You gotta add OKW and SSR if you want Disney these days.
> Seems they are only depositing 1 bedrooms too so if you
> don't have those I doubt you're gonna match.
> Seems the free wheeling DVC days are over.
> Personally I'm fine with that.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre (Jun 7, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> I get that.  Dw and I would rather stay at hgvc orlando than ssr or okw... the only way it makes sense it to get something that will provide a special experience. . E.g. walking from resort to park or waking up and seeing animals from balcony. . Otherwise for the exchange fee, parking,  and the inbound fee.. the economics don't make sense.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



I hear ya.  
You might want to consider renting points 
to get those special experiences.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 8, 2018)

chriskre said:


> I hear ya.
> You might want to consider renting points
> to get those special experiences.


The good thing about hgvc is that I can run an ogs with no deposit in rci.. if I hit something great.. if not.. search again or request a refund. . 

Part of me is interested in seeing if anything comes of it..

Points rental seems to still be significantly more expensive than rci exchange fees  plus all the dvc fees and the mf value of points..

Maybe one day I will have enough money to be ok with that.. but for now. . We will just stay in Tuscany.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 9, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> The good thing about hgvc is that I can run an ogs with no deposit in rci.. if I hit something great.. if not.. search again or request a refund. .



Actually you can do better than that. You can have a search running without paying the fee, that way you don’t need to request any refund if you don’t find anything. 



Jason245 said:


> Part of me is interested in seeing if anything comes of it..
> 
> Points rental seems to still be significantly more expensive than rci exchange fees  plus all the dvc fees and the mf value of points..



Going to any of the dvc resort other than ssr and Okw will be more than you can get an exchange through RCI for. Basically you only pay the exchange fee + dvc resort fee when going to ssr and Okw through RCI. Before getting that far you also pay the annual mf of you timeshare which points you use to exchange into dvc.  When adding up all those costs you end up paying x amount of money. Only you can decide if it’s worth it or not. 



Jason245 said:


> Maybe one day I will have enough money to be ok with that.. but for now. . We will just stay in Tuscany.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



You could also rent out your hgvc points and use that cash to offset the cost of renting DVC points. Another option would be to add a few extra days at a dvc resort next time you go to Orlando. That way you don’t have to rent an entire week worth of points but only 2-3 days in maybe a studio. 

Warning: you might get hooked on dvc and end up buying points there yourself


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 9, 2018)

Today, I got a match w/ my OGS for Saratoga Spgs for 9/17.
But I can't use it. DW has other activities set for that week. 
.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 9, 2018)

I just got OGS match for SSR 1 bdrm starting Thanksgiving weekend. Dates too difficult to work from West Coast with school schedule so will release.

For time and cost reasons, prefer Anaheim but have never gotten a match. Have Peacock Anaheim for Xmas 2019 via OGS for Star Wars land.  Peacock not as nice  but not in room much either. May try to switch to WorldMark Anaheim or rent.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 9, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> For time and cost reasons, prefer Anaheim but have never gotten a match


I suppose there is no reason not to run the search, but if a match at the Grand Californian ever happens I will eat my Mickey Ears.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 9, 2018)

LoL...As they say, "You miss 100% of the shots you don't take..."


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 9, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Actually you can do better than that. You can have a search running without paying the fee, that way you don’t need to request any refund if you don’t find anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As best as I can tell, they got rid of that no fee ogs loophole a while ago.. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 10, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> As best as I can tell, they got rid of that no fee ogs loophole a while ago..


I never understood why people thought it was a big deal to have to pre-pay the exchange fee for an OGS.  I mean, that money would just sit in my checking account otherwise earning a whopping 0.1% interest -- so maybe 25 cents in interest in a year?  

Kurt


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 10, 2018)

PigsDad, I have been following your posts and you are very wise.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 10, 2018)

The $239 could earn 1.65% (apy) in my online savings account (Barclays).


----------



## bnoble (Jun 10, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> The $239 could earn 1.65% (apy) in my online savings account (Barclays).


So, what, $5 over the entire lifetime of a search? I mean, I get a penny saved is a penny earned, but I don't take it literally.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 10, 2018)

bnoble said:


> So, what...



Jus' sayin' don't dismiss free OGS so quickly. I have 2 of 'em going as I "speak."
.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 10, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Jus' sayin' don't dismiss free OGS so quickly. I have 2 of 'em going as I "speak."
> .


Can someone tell me if it is still possible?  



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 10, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> As best as I can tell, they got rid of that no fee ogs loophole a while ago..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Nope it’s still there 

Because of that I have 8 ogs’ running and if one match and I decide to keep it I’ll open a new one.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 10, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> Can someone tell me if it is still possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Yes still working.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 10, 2018)

Can someone please PM me on how this works?


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 10, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Can someone please PM me on how this works?


Me too please. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 10, 2018)

Unless something change, nothing special is required. 
Once you get to the payment screen it simply displays no exchange fee due ($0).

However I thought at one time, RCI took payment on the first pending OGS and any subsequent OGS didn’t require payment. So if you created five OGS, you only had one exchange fee collected.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 10, 2018)

The Cyberc Protocol:
Try the following on the portal.
1. Search for any resort which has anything available.
2. Put a random unit on hold.
3. Go to "my vacation plans" and find you unit on hold.
4. Release it, but select the option to continue to search.

You now have an ogs which doesn't require prepayment.
All you need to do now is to modify it with the actual resort id's and dates.
-------------------------
_From the TUG Archives_


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 10, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> The Cyberc Protocol:
> Try the following on the portal.
> 1. Search for any resort which has anything available.
> 2. Put a random unit on hold.
> ...



I’ve become a protocol


----------



## elleny76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Actually you can do better than that. You can have a search running without paying the fee, that way you don’t need to request any refund if you don’t find anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elleny76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> Me too please.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


ME TREE!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 12, 2018)

BTW, using "The Cyberc Protocol" quoted above, I just set up 5 new OGS's.
... not one of 'em is for DVC.

.


----------



## kevreh (Jul 9, 2018)

So there's been a couple mentions in this thread about parking and getting around. For the first time going to Disney (we stayed off site at Las Palmera) we didn't get a car at the airport, and instead used Uber (Lyft is another option). It was cheaper than renting and paying parking fees. And getting picked up and dropped off where ever we wanted was a nice perk. 

We've stayed onsite using the buses, and while they're free, they can be a little slow and you may wait a bit for them.


----------

